# lighting question



## RoseE (Apr 4, 2012)

my tank measures 31.5" wide X 16" deep X 2ft tall. it's cycling at the moment and I plan to keep lots of plants. i have 2 eclipse2 hoods that each have 2 18in 15W bipin T8 bulbs, one colormax and one 5500K daylight bulbs. i know this isn't enough light, but i'm having a hard time figuring out which bulbs i should replace them with. Is it possible to achieve 2watts/gallon with different T8 bulbs?


----------



## RoseE (Apr 4, 2012)

correction...that's 48" wide, 18" deep, 22" tall. the other dimensions are my other tank.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

RoseE said:


> my tank measures 31.5" wide X 16" deep X 2ft tall. it's cycling at the moment and I plan to keep lots of plants. i have 2 eclipse2 hoods that each have 2 18in 15W bipin T8 bulbs, one colormax and one 5500K daylight bulbs. i know this isn't enough light, but i'm having a hard time figuring out which bulbs i should replace them with. Is it possible to achieve 2watts/gallon with different T8 bulbs?


Hello Rose...

I'm taking a guess from your dimensions you have a 45 gallon, tall tank. If so, these are a little challenging for plants unless you go with lower light plants. You can still have a nicely planted tank, but I think you'll need to stick to Anubias, Java fern and some of the taller Amazon swords and possibly float Water wisteria and Pennywort. These are some that I have in my 45 G tank.

If you use only the standard 6500 K aquarium plant bulbs you can use the old "watts per gallon" rule. So, for a 45 G tall, you'll need approximately 90 watts of light. This will require a fixture that will accomodate two to three bulbs.

Just a couple of thoughts to consider or not.

B


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

B there was a correction on tank size to 48 inch so I would think the tank is a 75 gal. If the bulbs fit you can use standard T8 bulbs but in the range of 6500 to 10000k, At that you can grow low light and some medium light plants.


----------



## RoseE (Apr 4, 2012)

Cool Thanks! I found a lot of retrofit kits, just need to decide which route I want to take. My tank is still cycling so I have a bit to decide.


----------



## I_would_be_a-blue_fish75 (Apr 4, 2012)

T5 bulbs will limit you less, you can pick up a 48" t5 fixture at home depot for around $30. You should go to a pet shop to get your bulbs, or order the correct 6000K bulbs that run about $14 a piece. This will allow you to grow about any plant that you want and they will look much greener and healthier. If you decide to go with the lights you have, rotala Indica is a great low light plant that gets tall and you can propagate quickly. 
Rotala Indica (rotundifolia)


----------

